# would i be able to start muay thai?



## mad_boxer (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, I used to box but stopped due to an muscle spasm in my back/shoulder.

 everytime i think it is healed and try boxing again it hurts i think its better now but its hard to be sure so i am waiting a few weeks before i start boxing again.  

shortly before my injury i decided i was going to learn muay thai aswell but after hurting myself decided it would wait till i was better. Obviously i didn't think it would have stayed injured for so long and i found a club nearby that teaches muay thai(took bloody ages mind you)

My question is do u all think it would be safe to start doing Muay Thai now because as i understand it has a lot of kicking and kneeing and not so much use of the hands especially at beginners level(i could be grossly misinformed lol) or do u think i should wait until i can safely box again?

Thanx to all those that took the time to read this post and any input will be much appreciated


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

Have you spoken to a physician about this? That's the best way to find if it's safe. A 'spasm' doesn't heal, exactly...are you sure that's a good description of the problem?

All in all, it's probably safe to try...if it hurts, stop.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Have you spoken to a physician about this? That's the best way to find if it's safe. A 'spasm' doesn't heal, exactly...are you sure that's a good description of the problem?
> 
> All in all, it's probably safe to try...if it hurts, stop.


 
As always, good suggestion, Arni. I agree.


----------



## mad_boxer (Dec 20, 2005)

can u explain how a spasm doent heal properly? I'm sure the doc sed thats what it was, and he said not to exercise but it has been twice as long as he said it would take to heal. he said if i kept exercising it then it could possibly become a permanent injury but yea he wasnt a very good doctor we went to this new place that was closer and he actually fell asleep lol


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, a spasm is a symptom, right? That's not what needs to heal...what is causing you to have muscle spasms?


----------



## mad_boxer (Dec 21, 2005)

yea a spasm is a symptom i tore a muscle in my back/shoulder (bad form with the weights) and the surrounding muscles spasmed up as a result.


----------



## mantis (Dec 21, 2005)

yah sure man
but take it easy on urself
i think when u beging learning kicking u tend to be really tense in your uppoer body
that will not be pleasant for u
good luck meng


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2005)

Ah, a muscle tear! Get a physician's advice. That can take a while to heal--you may not want to aggravate it in the meantime.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 22, 2005)

mad_boxer said:
			
		

> he said if i kept exercising it then it could possibly become a permanent injury but yea he wasnt a very good doctor we went to this new place that was closer and he actually fell asleep lol



Why the hell are you listening to this guy, believing it's a spasm or anything remotely similar when you already believe him to be not to be a very good doctor and you witness him fall asleep?  I mean, am I alone on this?  Get a second opinion, bro!


----------



## Slihn (Aug 26, 2006)

mad_boxer said:
			
		

> ok, I used to box but stopped due to an muscle spasm in my back/shoulder.
> 
> everytime i think it is healed and try boxing again it hurts i think its better now but its hard to be sure so i am waiting a few weeks before i start boxing again.
> 
> ...


 


You should see a chiropractor.I hurt my back a in 2003 and I tryied everything from physical threpy to medicine to weight lifting nothing worked.I finally was able to go to the chiropractor and my pain was gone almost immeditaly,if I miss a few sessions or if I use improper lifting form,(which only last about 5mins each) then my back will start hurt alittle but nothing like how it did before.I know that some peopls dont beilieve in chirpactors but you should give it a try.

-good luck!


----------



## isukgrar (Aug 28, 2006)

I also strongly suggest you to have indepth diagnostic and talk to doctor about possibility to come back for MT.

If he said yes, then you should go from soft exercise fist like jog and light weight lift and increse degree of training until to feel ok (and constantly see doctor about improvments)

Going to MT class straight forward may take you in trouble again.


----------

